# How do I return to the normal size of font?



## Speicher (5 Aug 2013)

I have done something that has resulted in the font on this forum changing to a teensy tiny size.

The other internet pages are normal as regards font size?  What have I done, and how do I undo it?


----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2013)

LOL, your computer is infected! The font will get smaller and smaller and as you lean ever closer to try and read the content you will suddenly be sucked into the virtual interweb world of hell that Shaun has created. You're doomed I tell ya'


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2013)




----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2013)

Speicher said:


>


Welcome to my world!!!!!!


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2013)

I must have accidentally pressed Alt and something, and reduced the page size to 75% by accident. Normality  has resumed.


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2013)

Usually pressing *CTRL + 0* (zero) restores the view to 100% - but if not, let me know what browser you're using and we'll sort it.


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2013)

Try giving it a whack, speich


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2013)

Normality has now been restored. I hope the shouting in the  thread did not disturb you too much.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Try giving it a whack, speich


----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Try giving it a whack, speich


You never knew he was watching you on personal webspycam did you? Just think of all the things he has seen!!!!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2013)

I think it must be your eyes


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> You never knew he was watching you on personal webspycam did you? Just think of all the things he has seen!!!!


----------

